# Ghostbusters 3



## Veho (Jan 16, 2019)

Ghostbusters 3, an actual sequel to the original Ghostbusters movies, not in any way related to whatever that 2016 version was, is in the works. And there's a teaser already:


​



> Jason Reitman, the Oscar-nominated filmmaker and son of original Ghostbusters director Ivan Reitman, has been set to co-write and direct a new Ghostbusters movie. The film will be a direct sequel to 1989’s Ghostbusters II (also directed by Ivan), but at this point it’s unclear which original cast members—if any—will return.



http://collider.com/ghostbusters-3-jason-reitman/
https://io9.gizmodo.com/the-new-ghostbusters-movie-already-has-a-teaser-but-do-1831804367
https://ew.com/movies/2019/01/15/new-ghostbusters-movie-jason-reitman/


Thoughts? Feelings? Fears?


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 16, 2019)

Reitman was interviewed earlier today and said it would be a brand new cast all made up of teenagers and that he hasn't ever wrote any of the script yet lol.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 16, 2019)

*Thoughts*: Cool. Will it be out before Star Wars 9?

*Feelings*: Is this going to be a well-written adventure to apologize for _Crotchbusters: We're Women and You're Probably Sexist_?

*Fears*: Shia LeBouf, Zac Efron, John Boyega, and Christophre Mintz-Plasse with a weak-ass script pandering to "I-only-saw-3-d-films-and-my-sense-of-humor-is-like-a-five-year-old-child-in-a-free-candy-store" 13-60-year-olds.

-----------------------

Okay--I'm scared.....hopeful, but scared.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 16, 2019)

Link to article backing up what I said above about the main cast being all teenagers. https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2019/1/16/18185309/ghostbusters-sequel-jason-reitman-2020


----------



## Veho (Jan 16, 2019)

H1B1Esquire said:


> *Fears*: Shia LeBouf, Zac Efron, John Boyega, and Christophre Mintz-Plasse with a weak-ass script pandering to "I-only-saw-3-d-films-and-my-sense-of-humor-is-like-a-five-year-old-child-in-a-free-candy-store" 13-60-year-olds.



It will more likely be Jonah Hill, Michael Cera, Seth Rogen and Craig Robinson. Featuring Kate Micucci somewhere. You know, the faces of contemporary comedy.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 16, 2019)

His twitter already mentioned that he is working to choose 2 girls and 2 boys. And it is going to be GhostBuster 3. Cant wait! I prefer 4 boys but I will see how good he is.


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jan 16, 2019)

Veho said:


> It will more likely be



Dave Franco, Stephen Baldwin, Donnie Walhberg, and Luke Wilson.

Amy Schumer will come out as a ghost.....or at least her "comedy" routine.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 25, 2019)

Who do you call?  GHOSTBUSTERS!!!! I will waiting for year 2020 soon!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 25, 2019)

Dan & Bill are there,have no fear.
Dan is VERY involved in the Script.It would be a BAD gambit from Reitman jr. if he renounces the two....

And no one would like to make it "better" then the 2016er reboot. <---sarcastic

Btw.  the Bi***es from the 2016er Reboot are whining/complaining/weeping that they are definitely out of the Ghostbusters 3 story.And nobody wants them in or around the movie.


----------



## mrgone (Jan 26, 2019)

sounds like ExtremeGhostbusters all over again...


----------



## Psychogoldred (Feb 9, 2019)

Tears of Joy, honestly I hope this loosely follows the game that came out around a decade ago? I really liked it.


----------



## landysmods (Feb 9, 2019)

I can't believe this is actually happening!  Aykroid's been trying to get this off the ground for so long, and Murray never showed much interest.
Just a shame they couldn't do it while Ramis was still alive.


----------



## Harsky (Feb 9, 2019)

Oh boy, time for a, "if I could write a GB3 script" moment. Bill Murray is on TV advertising an exciting opportunity to be Ghostbuster franchisee. Then the people who sign up for it realise that it's about as exciting as being a bug exterminator and they HAVE to pay to use the outdated equipment and also have to fork over extra to drive in a crappy knockoff of the iconic Ghostbusters vehicle.

Entire movie is just a COPS style "day in the life of a Ghostbuster".


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Feb 12, 2019)

Leslie Jones the "comedian" is still bitter GB2016 bombed so hard.

Ghostbusters 3 actually looks promising. Thank god Paul Feig is not in any way working with this new GB.


----------



## Stwert (Feb 18, 2019)

Looking forward to this one, I wasn’t especially fond of the last reboot attempt. So long as Dan Aykroid's involved with the script, it has potential. Shame Harold is no longer with us to work on the script with him, but still.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 24, 2019)

Hello. 

It is confirmed:

The original CAST is BACK !!

https://www.gamespot.com/articles/original-ghostbuster-dan-aykroyd-talks-the-new-seq/1100-6467838/

- Dan Akroyd
- Bill Murray
- Ernie Hudson
- Sigourney Weaver
- Annie Potts

(Harold Ramis passed away 2014)


German:
https://www.kino.de/film/ghostbuste...en-original-stars-auch-annie-potts-ist-dabei/


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 6, 2019)

Hello.

Scheduled to be released in the United States on July 10, 2020 .......
......by Sony Pictures....

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt4513678/videoplayer/vi73186329?ref_=tt_pv_vi_aiv_2


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ghostbusters 3 is now called "GHOSTBUSTERS 2020"


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)

AsPika2219 said:


> Ghostbusters 3 is now called "GHOSTBUSTERS 2020"


..and suddenly no sign of Aykroyd and Murray....neither Sigourney.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2019)

as long as those bridesbusters bitches and that feminista feig aren't anywhere near it than i'll give it a chance


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Scheduled to be released in the United States on July 10, 2020 .......
> ......by Sony Pictures....


Is there something inherently wrong with Sony Pictures?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)

Veho said:


> Is there something inherently wrong with Sony Pictures?


Spider Man for example.....



Spoiler: Door closed...



Tony Vinciquerra, CEO of Sony Pictures, said his "door is closed" to Spider-Man - so there's no hope that the superhero will re-enter the Marvel Cinematic Universe in the near future.


----------



## subtextz (Sep 7, 2019)

Veho said:


> Is there something inherently wrong with Sony Pictures?



IMO because of these:

Blatant and unapologetic product placement
Ghostbusters (2016)
Pixels
Smurfs
Emoji Movie
Sausage Party
Angry Birds movie
Adam Sandler and friends' movies like Paul Blart
Holmes & Watson
and many more

Edit: RLM gif for extra spice (I know most of those pictured aren't Sony)







To their credit, they to do eek out a good movie every now and then such as Into the Spider-Verse, 007s and apparently even Once Upon a Time in Hollywood through Columbia.


----------



## Veho (Sep 7, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Spider Man for example.....


You mean the part where Disney demanded 50% of the earnings of Spiderman's future standalone films, as opposed to the 5% they had agreed to when they made the deal with Sony?  It takes two to tango.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 7, 2019)

Veho said:


> You mean the part where Disney demanded 50% of the earnings of Spiderman's future standalone films, as opposed to the 5% they had agreed to when they made the deal with Sony?  It takes two to tango.



This raises my opinion about Sony Pictures currently unfortunately not really synonymous.

What is it, after all, it is not to change.


----------



## Veho (Nov 11, 2019)

Bill Murray confirmed, the gang's all here! 








https://www.esquire.com/entertainment/a29749963/bill-murray-original-ghostbusters-2020/


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 5, 2019)

Official movie title was confirmed!  ==> *GHOSTBUSTERS: AFTERLIFE*


----------



## James_ (Dec 5, 2019)

AsPika2219 said:


> Official movie title was confirmed!  ==> *GHOSTBUSTERS: AFTERLIFE*


Coming July 10th 2020. Hell yeah.


----------



## Veho (Dec 9, 2019)

​


...aaaaand the hype is gone. 

Poof.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 9, 2019)

Veho said:


> ​
> 
> 
> ...aaaaand the hype is gone.
> ...



Why in God´s name is it called Ghostbusters:Legacy in German......


----------



## Veho (Dec 12, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Why in God´s name is it called Ghostbusters:Legacy in German......


Because it's about a new generation of ghost busters, inheriting/carrying on the original crew's _legacy_. 



> *legacy*
> 
> something transmitted by or received from an ancestor or predecessor or from the past



I like that title better than "Afterlife".


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm getting a heavy Stranger Things vibe in the trailer and I dont mean because of a certain cast member.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 13, 2019)

So skip seeing stranger things altogether (as opposed to just series 3) then? Can do.

I find it hard to believe that a discovery so physics, philosophy and such shattering as the existence of ghosts, much less as publicly as happened in the previous films, would be as forgotten as it is made out to be there.

Tentatively optimistic there actually. It is of course a trailer/teaser but had a few hallmarks of nostalgia/bringing it back done right, and largely lacked the warning signs of a cash grab/name recognition type deal. Can't say I will have any interest in the would be sequel to this one (with a name like legacy, the characters there and in general what film doesn't hope to become a franchise these days?) but I would not mind this.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Dec 13, 2019)

Yare yare daze. So, I've never been into the Ghostbusters franchise (I was born during a time when it wasn't relevant), so it doesn't have a whole lot of meaning to _me_, but I still want it to be good.

I'll probably get roped into seeing it with some family, if it doesn't get canceled.


----------



## CORE (Dec 13, 2019)

ah wtf now too damn late 93/95 or so would have been the time coincidence im watching the real ghostbusters cartoon while discovering a typing to this post. vhs rips ofcourse. Call it Fake! Call it a Fuck! Call it Crap!

Ant man gets trapped inside the Quantum Realm in the GhostTrap. 

@AmandaRose Stranger Things was the best giveaway Series 2 I think? and yeah I recognize the kid.


----------



## DeoNaught (Dec 13, 2019)

Yeah the trailer reminded me of Stranger things...

I don't think it's going to have the ghostbusters feeling, instead it's gonna have angsty teen post future 90s feeling to it.

I was excited at first, but now not so much haha. I feel that it might be a good movie, but probably not a good ghostbusters movie if that makes sense.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jan 23, 2021)

Postponed to November 11th 2021......

...will we ever go to the Cinema again ?


----------



## Luke94 (Jan 24, 2021)

Ghostbusters 3 Hellbent was cancelled,we had remake/reboot and now we will have Ghostbusters Aftermath.


----------



## CORE (Jan 25, 2021)

Alright Boys IT's DOCTOR VENKMAN!!!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 26, 2021)

alexander1970 said:


> Postponed to November 11th 2021......
> 
> ...will we ever go to the Cinema again ?



Also.... 

JAMES BOND 007  NO TIME TO DIE ... was delayed into October 8....

For other movies with delayed release date, see here!

http://cinema.com.my/articles/news_...sters-Afterlife-among-movies-delaying-release

Coronavirus ruins everything....


----------



## godreborn (Jan 29, 2021)

"I ain't afraid of no ghost..."


----------



## AsPika2219 (Apr 9, 2021)

New trailer! This time showed...



BABY STAY PUFT MARSHMALLOW MAN!!!! Look cute... but very dangerous!


----------



## Veho (Apr 10, 2021)

Oh boy, little marshmallow morons. 

I remain unimpressed by this movie. "Ghostbusters 3: Can't Afford New York" simply fails to grab me.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2021)

Yeah my opinion is rather lower than it was before. Was like "I know the kids like nostalgia" was the governing idea from the typical meddling executive.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 10, 2021)

PLEASE let it be a good Movie...please....finally a Movie Continuation/Re-Boot we can look forward ?!?!

So many "Spoilers".....


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 21, 2021)

Release date was delayed again into....

*November 19, 2021*

Still no new trailer yet....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jul 22, 2021)

Corona,Corona....


----------



## RyRyIV (Jul 28, 2021)

The latest trailer has me cautiously optimistic. I want this movie to be good. The first Ghostbusters is my favorite film of all time, a spot it consistently battles with the first Rocky for. 

That said; out of three existing Ghostbusters films, only that first one is good. A low bar to reach, but I also haven't seen anything in the trailers yet that confirm this one won't be bad. I want it to be good. I think it has the talent to be good. It just needs to stick the landing now.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2021)

....looks really,really good....really..


----------



## Veho (Oct 19, 2021)

I remain unimpressed and unconvinced.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 19, 2021)

Veho said:


> I remain unimpressed and unconvinced.


I'm exactly the same for me it still looks like an episode of Stranger Things with some Ghostbusters themes shoehorned in. They are also trying way too hard to make Egon's grandkid look like him. It just looks forced and not an actual look of how his grandchild would actually look if that makes sense


----------



## Alexander1970 (Oct 19, 2021)

Good Movies are rare this Year,so.....this Movie HAS to be good...


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 9, 2021)

Awesome !!! Finally,THIS could be the Ghostbuster (Sequel) Movie we want to see !


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 13, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Awesome !!! Finally,THIS could be the Ghostbuster (Sequel) Movie we want to see !



I can't believe it's just a week away. So excited!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 13, 2021)

Is spooky time!!!!  I will waiting! ️️️️️ Mwahahahahahahahaha!!!!!....


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 20, 2021)

Someone already seen it ?


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 20, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Someone already seen it ?


Was supposed to see it this weekend but instead we all decided to get the flu  and I've already had the flu jab a month ago.. go figure.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 20, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Someone already seen it ?


Bunch of reviewers that normally line up well when I later watch their reviews have it a somewhat mixed bag.
By most accounts blows 2016 out of the water but so does a kick a testicles so that is not a high bar. All seem to reckon the people that made it knew the source, respected the source, shot it well/had nice models (as in real practical stuff) but might just have leant a bit into the fan indulgence/service aspect (not necessarily a bad thing) rather than truly trying to expand the lore or go much further with things leaving to erring a bit towards retread territory more than might have been ideal, and as you are mostly dealing with child actors rather than legend class comedic actors then it does not quite rise to those heights.
Whether it will make a new generation of ghostbusters fans is debatable but sounds like it is way more likely to than we are to see star trek or star wars in however many years it is now if the youth of today only have the modern trek/wars/heman/cowboy bebop/transformers efforts.


----------

